# New to trailer camping & Dutchmen bed sizes



## Aly&DJ (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi! We’re new to this forum. Have always loved old school tent, bathing in a river type camping, but a new business venture had us needing a camping trailer. Last week, we became the proud owners of a 2008 Dutchmen 31b with double bunks (for our 4 crazy children). YAY!!!! 
We don’t take ownership for a couple of weeks, but that is not stopping my obsession with looking at updating/decorating plans!! I’m just having a heck of a time finding out how big the bed platforms are. There’s a queen in the master, standard bunks in the back as well as oversizes bunks in the back. Anyone happen to know, have one to measure or have suggestions how I can find out? I’d like to have replacement mattresses ready to go. (I’ve already emailed the company; they’re not exactly prompt in responding. 

Thanks so much!
Aly


----------

